# Jan/Feb IVF/ICSI buddy wanted. feeling lonely :(



## chasing_rainbows

Hi everyone,

I'm going through a really tough time right now on our secondary infertility journey. We begin our first round of IVF on the 30th December with an embryo transfer planned for the beginning of Feb. Anyone else starting IVF around this time? I'm feeling  very down and lonely at the moment. Thanks for reading


----------



## Bubblicious

Hi Chasing Rainbows, we're not having IVF but I wanted to wish you success after going through secondary infertility myself.  It is a lonely journey but if you don't feel comfortable enough to join the IVF or your clinic threads do post here as people do check in now and again.


----------



## Tara2234

Hi Chasing Rainbows

I'm in exactly the same situation as you and know exactly how you feel. I'd be happy to keep you company  

I am due to start my stimms at the end of dec and then travelling to Czech Republic early Jan for ICSI with own eggs. 

Where are you having your treatment? 

Tara x


----------



## Polargirl1

Hi Chasing Rainbows
We are perhaps a couple of months behind you. Likely to be starting in March but thought I would say Hi. Where are you having treatment?
X


----------



## Fayebeline

Hi Chasing Rainbows

I'm happy to buddy up, I'm starting norethisterone on the 30th, got baseline booked for 14th and EC end of January so really similar dates. 

I'm feeling really apprehensive about starting IVF too, it's a massive step for me so also feel really lonely most of the time.

We can hold hands together and get through   and if you ever need to chat, I'm here willing to listen honey. 

Fxxxxx


----------



## Faile

Hi Chasing Rainbows looks like I will be close to the timing as you as well...I am not doing OE this time but as we are having to use DE but I would be more then happy to share things with you as well, I know bubblicious had mentioned some of the other threads not sure if you are aware of them or just don't feel comfortable joining but if you do we would be happy to have you there to join us all, I know Fayebeline is there with me as well....It's called January/Febuary Cycle buddies and there are some very wonderful and supportive ladies already there....of course only come if you feel comfotable   This is a tough and scary journey I wish I had of found this sight earlier I was so alone on my first IVF so I totally understand....if you ever just need to chat feel free to PM me as well ...xx

Tara- it looks like you and I will be in Repofit very close to each other  have you ever gone on the Repofit cycle buddies thread those ladies have been the hugest lifeline for me and have answered so many of my silly questions...good luck with your treatment xx


----------



## Tara2234

Hi ladies I hope u are well. 

Fayebeline - I know how you feel. I am so apprehensive about my treatment I've been beginning to have panic attacks. DH husband keeps telling me to relax and what will be will be but it is such a big step and because we are going abroad I'm worried about my medication not working and having to change flights etc. Relaxing is easier said than done! This forum is a godsend as i now have people like yourself to talk to and who understand what I'm going through. 

Faile - what a shame we won't be there at the same time. It would have been lovely to have met up and had a chat. Yes I have been following the Reprofit thread and the ladies on there are lovely and really helped put my mind at ease over several things. Good luck with your treatment too.  

Tara xx


----------



## Angela.S

Hi Ladies, im due to start self funded Ivf in London this month, im due on tomorrow and will start injecting on day 21, been ttc a second child for 3 years now, through a load of tests, they found i have endo and a tortuous tube . Im so apprehensive about it all, and at the same time excited,scared, nervous! . Good luck ladies xxxx


----------



## Caroian

Hi,

We're meant to be doing ICSI in the next few weeks (currently taking the pill, SP planned with EC provisionally second week in Feb).

Massive stumbling block, however, is lack of sperm. Despite the fact that we conceived our two year old easily, my husband is now azoospermic. He'd had a very low count and we were trying to freeze some, but it hasn't worked. We're looking at SSR, but not sure if the cycle will be delayed. And of course, not sure if SSR will be successful. Feeling pretty down about it all, to be honest.

I notice some of you in this thread also have male factor issues. It seems that most men with azoospermia have never fathered a child and I've not come across many others with a male cause for secondary infertility. I'm still finding it hard to get my head around!

Good luck to you all in your journeys.


----------



## chasing_rainbows

Hi everyone.  Can't believe that I've only just had a notification of all these lovely responses.  I was just bobbing along thinking that no one had responded.  I'm excited to share this journey with you all. I'm now on day 13 of burselin for down regging.  Won't be that long until we are at the scary and exciting part eeek. How's everyone doing? Xxx


----------



## chasing_rainbows

Hi everyone.  Can't believe that I've only just had a notification of all these lovely responses.  I was just bobbing along thinking that no one had responded.  I'm excited to share this journey with you all. I'm now on day 13 of burselin for down regging.  Won't be that long until we are at the scary and exciting part eeek. How's everyone doing? Xxx


----------



## Bubblicious

Ooh, not long until you start stimming then.  I hope you get lots of follies.  Good luck.


----------



## chasing_rainbows

Hi, we are having our treatment at the queen Elizabeth hospital in gateshead, we are very fortunate to live near a fertility clinic with a good reputation. We are due to start stimming on the 21st. Been in a really negative and bitter mood today so think the meds are starting to work   really need to get positive


----------



## Angela.S

Hi chasing_rainbows! small world lol. i haven't even started my meds yet, and i've been in a right down mood today and cant shake it off!


----------



## chasing_rainbows

Yes, very small world haha. Feeling a bit calmer today thankfully. I need to keep up with my hypnotherapy I think. How long til you start meds now hun? xx


----------



## Angela.S

12 days and counting!!! ... days are dragging, how are you getting on with them? x


----------



## chasing_rainbows

I had to do the injection myself as hubby had to leave for work stupidly early this morning (4am). It really hurt too so I obviously didn't do it quite right. Xx


----------



## chasing_rainbows

Once the down regging starts the process speeds up. Can't believe I'm almost at the stimming phase xx


----------



## Angela.S

yeah once i start injections i think it will speed up,  they rang me yesterday. I have arranged delivery for medication and paid for them, my bank is getting lighter and lighter!! lol


----------



## FifiJJ

Hello everyone, I'm due to start a little later (start the pill around 1st Feb), but am really interested in hearing how you all get on. This is my first IVF cycle (I've had four failed IUIs and one chemical pregnancy).

Like you chasing_rainbows, I'm feeling quite lonely and apprehensive about this all... The only person I know who is going through something similar doesn't have any other children so I feel bad speaking to her when I already have one wonderful little boy.  

Anyway, good luck to you all X


----------



## Angela.S

Hi Fifi, thats what im finding so difficult, where i have a child, ive been on alot of sites where they ignore my comments xxx , ive always said, doesnt matter if its your 1st 2nd 3rd etc, that longing for a baby is so strong, x


----------



## FifiJJ

You're totally right Angela.S. People say to me that it doesn't matter if we don't have another one as we have my son, but that longing is SO strong. And it breaks my heart to think of him being an only child. Not that there's anything wrong with being an only child, but I am very close to my siblings and really want the same for him. 

Btw, I'm also in London (and self-funding). Who have you got your drugs through? I was recommended Pharmasure but just waiting for a quote. It's so expensive, I'm trying not to think about it  

X


----------



## Angela.S

we are at the homerton hospital, drugs are from Alcura i think it is x, what clinic are you at? xxx.


----------



## FifiJJ

We're at Kings ACU. I think I might get a few quotes, there seems to be quite a difference in price... I've got just under 2 weeks so hopefully enough time. I just want to get started! X


----------



## Angela.S

ive known my start date for a few weeks, but it seems to be dragging!! lol.I finally get meds on Tuesday and start injecting on Saturday x


----------



## HopeFaith

Hey ladies,

Hope you don't mind me gate crashing your thread.

I am on day 11 of down reg using Buserelin & also feeling pretty alone😞
I've pretty much had a constant headache since day 8 & hot flushes for the last 2 nights. Counting the days until I can start stimming - hopefully 29th Jan as baseline scan is booked for 28th.

How is everyone else getting on? 

Xxx


----------



## HopeFaith

Btw Fifi, I researched where to find the cheapest drugs for ages (I'm also self funding & based in London) & the cheapest were Healthcare at Home followed very closely by Central Homecare. They were around the £770 mark whereas the most expensive quote was £1100. Def worth looking around.

Xxx


----------



## FifiJJ

Angela.S -eek! Best of luck, let me know how you get on!

HopeFaith -thank you SO much for this, I was given a quote yesterday for 1,395!!! (From Pharmasure).  So sorry to hear you're feeling so down. How is your headache? I really suffer with headaches so I've no doubt that I'll get them too. Sending you a huge virtual hug, hope you feel better soon and get the right result, then this will all be a distant memory! 

Chasing_rainbows -how are you getting on?

X


----------



## Angela.S

thank you!!, received my meds yesterday! theres alot! lol. hurry up saturday so i can start injections!!, are you guys, nhs funding or going private? x


----------



## Caroian

Hi ladies,

I've only posted once to this thread before, but thought I'd update - we've had a successful sperm retrieval! I'm now booked in for baseline scan next week and will hopefully start injecting (SP) on Tuesday. Still feeling very isolated in this, as not come across anyone else dealing with azoospermia and secondary infertility unless they've had a vasectomy (which we haven't).

Looks like my dates will be similar to a few here - Angela S, HopeFaith. Hope you guys are doing ok!

And chasing_rainbows - you just have started stimming now? How is it going? I'm also intrigued because your sig says you also have male factor secondary infertility. Presumably you knew nothing about the issues first time around? If you don't kind me asking, did you struggle to conceive first time? We've gone from conceiving easily (3 times in 9 months) to azoospermia in under three years and I'm still having trouble dealing with it!


----------



## HopeFaith

Hey ladies!

Fifi - glad to be of help re: cheap drug companies, hope you get a much more reasonable quote from one of them.

I'm feeling so much better thanks! Headache has finally lifted, I've been drinking 2 litres of water a day so this could be helping.

Angela - good luck for your first injection on Sat, I'm sure you'll be fine 😀

Caroian - yes, looks like our dates could be exact! My scan is also next Tues so should hopefully start stimming then. Sorry to hear you're feeling isolated. I can't help you with male factor infertility but have heard that the ivf success rates are excellent. 

Chasing rainbows - have you started stimming? How's it going? 

Xxx


----------



## FifiJJ

Hello ladies, hope you're all well?

Angela.S, how was your first injection? All ok I hope!

HopeFaith, I got a quote for 1,095, seems to be the cheapest (I've obv got a lot of drugs... :s) which was Healthcare at Home, so thanks again for your advice!

Caroian, so sorry to hear you're feeling isolated. It's horrible when it's out of your control and you have no answers! Keeping everything crossed this works for you. 

X


----------



## Angela.S

Hi Fifi. i done my 1st injection at 8.30 this evening, was meant to be at 8 but took me half an hour to psych myself up. i did it all myself which i was proud of, not a lover of needles. I was shaking like a leaf afterwards and burst out crying! highly emotional atm! lol.  X


----------



## FifiJJ

Wow you did it Angela.S!! You're over the first hurdle and fingers crossed it will all be worth it. I reckon the first must be the worst... By the end of this week, you'll be an old pro. 

Hope you're feeling better now, sending you a huge virtual hug X


----------



## Angela.S

thanks hun!, where are you at atm? xxx


----------



## chasing_rainbows

Hi hopeFaith,

I've been stimming since the 22nd January now. My scan today showed 13 follicles. All being well I should be having my egg collection on monday eeek. How are things with you? have you started stimming? sorry for disappearing, it was my auntie's funeral last week so i've not been in a good place   xxx


----------



## Angela.S

Oh no!!! i thought you was quiet sorry for your loss Chasing rainbows!!!


----------



## HopeFaith

Sorry to hear about your aunt chasing rainbows.

I start stimming on Thurs so am about a week behind you.

Good luck for the egg collection on Mon.

Xxx


----------



## chasing_rainbows

thanks for your support girls, it's been an emotional couple of weeks. sending baby dust your way xxx


----------



## FifiJJ

How's it all going ladies? I hope well?

I have a question, I've received all my drugs today, but noticed there aren't any actual syringes. Should I have ordered those as well, or do you get them from somewhere else? I'm a bit clueless... Not seeing nurse until the 13th, so any advice would be much appreciated! 

X


----------



## Angela.S

Hi Fifi! i got my syringes etc when i went to see the nurse ( where she also showed me how to inject)

on day 7 of down reg injections, emotions are all up and down atm, had a few headaches but nothing too serious, hope all is well with you xxx

How are all you other ladies doing? xxx


----------



## FifiJJ

Hi Angela.S! Have just dropped you a note on the Feb/Mar cycle buddies as well 

Cooool, I was hoping I hadn't missed something by not ordering them with the drugs! Which were all delivered today... All very real now! I started the pill today, but still 20 days more of this! Sigh...

Glad to hear you're feeling well and the side effects have been manageable! Not long before the exciting bit, I've everything crossed for you!

How is everyone else getting on? 

X


----------



## In sha Allah

Hi everyone I'm new to this due to start day 21 this Thursday I am very nervous especially now I have jus read that men with azoospermia rarely father a child I'm thinking what are my chances 
I have children from a previous marriage youngest is 15


----------

